# "Can O' Worms" problem?!



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

First off, I do get "Can O' Crickets" since live crickets smell worse, and they live forever under your fridge if they get away! Wanted to try the mealies version... Went to use it today (two days ago it was used) and wondered why it was covered with a cotton sponge....

IT WAS NOT A SPONGE it was a thick layer of cobweb like hold. And for me, I dislike mold - won't even eat things the day of it's expire date, or even scrape off mold on cheese x.X So now I have the heeby jeebies and don't even want to open the crickets one because I don't know if it is the same! Doesn't say to refrigerate or anything...

What can I do to avoid this from happening?


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Uuuuggh that gave me the heeby jeebies....Did you, uh, touch it thinking it was cotton?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Yes D: then used enough soap to cover both my hands and used the hottest water possible to scald off the heeby jeebies on my hands -.-;


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

I am so sorry that happened to you...I am the same way about mold....It grosses me out sooo much....I won't eat things the day they expire either...


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I bought a can of crickets, before, and it has never done THIS  I have another, but I'm not touching it x.x He can eat his greens and nothing else today lol


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

Oh God that is DISGUSTING! I am so sorry you had to touch that *shudder*. Eugh. I don't even want to know how that happened.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

The can of crickets are fine x.x Found the VERY small print of "keep refridgerated".... Though in our house it is often then not cold enough to keep just about anything out :lol:


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Gross...it was for this reason I use to breed my own bugs for feeding, mealworms were easy as hell to breed for, just get the adult bettles and put them in bins and get going. Crickets were a lot harder but with enough food and sponges filled with water for drinking I had a happy cricket colony working. Of course after my salamanders passed away I was then left with more bugs than I could care for and sold them off to friends who had gecko's and bearded dragons. They solved my population problems fast xD

Also much more cost effective, bins for mealworms and critter keepers for crickets.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Oh god! Kill it before it lays eggs! Haha just kidding! That is really disgusting, I would have died if I touched that haha


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I burned my hands with the hottest tap water and a ton of soap xD


----------



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

This happened to my Can 'o whatevers too. I stopped getting them after that. I did refrigerate mine though.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Yeah well I won't ever get it again :lol: yuck!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Oh my gosh that is discussing I was about to eat a cookie and glass of milk but decided I had lost my appetite and the sink would like the milk more and my brother would enjoy a cookie that is just so eew yuck discusting


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

yuck yuck yucky yuck:sick2::shock:


----------



## eemmais (Oct 28, 2012)

Ahh! I almost bought those today too! :shock2::squint:


----------



## PaulO (Aug 13, 2012)

*sidenote* I once made my friend eat moldy apple pie....to make up for it he made me eat some too, it resulted in a "who can hold the vomit back the longest contest"...anyway mold...definitely not the nicest looking fungi out there :- *end sidenote/derail*.


----------

